# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Sarms... Holy $hit!!!

## slimy

I just started taking SARMS ( 25 mg in the morning, 25 mg after work out ). I'm only a week in, and man I can feel this stuff. I'm no steroid virgin, but, damn son, this stuff is crazy. I've never had anything kick in that fast before. Insane pumps, increased vascularity, winstrol like hardness....all in less than a week. I've had no vision issues, yet. 

Just so you know, I'm a little over 2 months out from pct from a typical cycle. 

I'll see how next week goes, as I want to rule out 'placebo effect'. I think I'm old enough to bypass that, but I want to make sure. 

Does it 'kick in' this fast for everybody?

----------


## toothache

Sarms seems to kick in pretty fast. 

So you are keeping it at 50mg/day? No vision issues?

----------


## slimy

No vision issues yet. 25mg every day in the morning. 25 mg after workout. Only work out four days a week. 50mgs Mon, Tue, Thur, Sat. 25 mg Wed, Fri, Sun. 

Don't have patience to run a whole log, but I'll keep updating this thread. 

Getting cramps in my neck when I swallow. Weird.

----------


## toothache

Interesting....so you lower the dose on non-workout days. Definitely keep us posted.

----------


## bass

is your S4 from ARR?

----------


## endus

Kick in as bad side, yes, 3 days. Positive effect, much longer - 2 weeks.

Nice to see you again bass.

----------


## slimy

> is your S4 from ARR?


No. I usually always purchase from ARR, but I went with another company this time. 

I'm going to play with the scheduling. If I still have no vision issues at the end of two weeks, I'm going to cycle this stuff two weeks on/ two weeks off. Like clen . I'll see what that does for me.

I don't do bloodwork, so I will just go by outward signs. My theories will all be based on 'bro science'. 

Keep you posted.

----------


## Lion of Zion

Sounds good but the vision issues ive read scare me away from sarms . Vision is just to important to play around with.

----------


## asto_86

Indeed.. Tough to lift if you can't see

----------


## slimy

I'm almost three weeks and vision sides have NOT kicked in. Maybe it's the low dosage? I do 50 mg on workout days ( four days a week) 25 mg on non work out days. 

The vascularity is still there. And I'm feeling a small increase in strength. 

I have to be ripped in two weeks, so I'm not going to cycle off this stuff like I thought. But after that, I will do two weeks off/ two weeks on and let you know how it goes. 

So far, my preliminary judgement is that I am a fan of SARMS .

----------


## Walnutz

> Indeed.. Tough to lift if you can't see


The vision sides are only in the dark. Your eyes take longer to adjust to the darkness. Also, headlights have a yellow tint. The sides go away in about a week after last dosage.

----------


## charliemurphy229

looks like sarms s4 is having some great effects for you, 50 mg seems to be the best dosage for strength gains and no sides. What were you planning for pct?

----------


## nk92mi

glad to hear that sarms is working for you. i am interested in this stuff. how much is needed for a 'cycle'? i just started a lil experiment over here, so i will have to wait til the fall to try this stuff. will be following

----------


## Walnutz

> glad to hear that sarms is working for you. i am interested in this stuff. how much is needed for a 'cycle'? i just started a lil experiment over here, so i will have to wait til the fall to try this stuff. will be following


It depends on how much you want to dose the sarms at. People have gone up to 150mg/day. IMO 50-100mg/day is sufficient.

----------


## Indymuscleguy

I am curious to know if body weight plays a factor. Is this product used as a bridge between cycles? Love to hear the increase in vascularity, I'd like that!

----------


## slimy

Okay... Visual sides are slowly kicking in. The light/dark thing takes a while to focus. Starting to see slight halos in the headlights. But I'm in my third week. Again, I'm staying on this stuff for two more weeks straight. Then I'm gonna go two weeks on/ two weeks off. 

Here is my hypothesis: By keeping the dosage low, and cycling two weeks on/ two weeks off, you will be able to keep the vision sides to a minimum. This is based on nothing other than what I have read on this board. 

Again, that regiment won't start for another couple of weeks. I'm on taurine for the cramps/pumps this stuff gives me. 

Any feedback on my hypothesis?

----------


## JinNtonic

Keep us updated this sounds great for a bridge...

----------


## slimy

> glad to hear that sarms is working for you. i am interested in this stuff. how much is needed for a 'cycle'? i just started a lil experiment over here, so i will have to wait til the fall to try this stuff. will be following


I got two bottles. One (from ARR) will last you 30 days at 50mg a day. If you run 25 mg on non work out days, like I do, a bottle will last longer. I would suggest getting at least two bottles.

----------


## slimy

> I am curious to know if body weight plays a factor. Is this product used as a bridge between cycles? Love to hear the increase in vascularity, I'd like that!


I currently wiegh 185 at 5'9". That is a little light for me. I've had some stress and lost some mass recently. Keeping weight on for me is a challenge. I'm hoping to get to a ripped 190 ( I stay single digit bodyfat all year) by the time I'm through with two bottles of SARMS . I should also mention that I'm no spring chicken, I am 40 years old. 

Yeah, I'm bridging. I've used Proviron as a bridge before, so I will be comparing the two. 

I'm really hoping the two weeks thing is going to work. I like the way I look on this stuff. Hope the vision thing doesn't turn me off to this product.

----------


## charliemurphy229

looks great, thanks for the sarms s4 info, I like the idea of 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off to keep away the side effects. Will you be able to keep getting gains using this protocol?

----------


## slimy

That's what I'm hoping. No way to find out other than try it.

----------


## tballz

This will be good...definitely keep the updates coming.

----------


## Ashop

> I just started taking SARMS ( 25 mg in the morning, 25 mg after work out ). I'm only a week in, and man I can feel this stuff. I'm no steroid virgin, but, damn son, this stuff is crazy. I've never had anything kick in that fast before. Insane pumps, increased vascularity, winstrol like hardness....all in less than a week. I've had no vision issues, yet. 
> 
> Just so you know, I'm a little over 2 months out from pct from a typical cycle. 
> 
> I'll see how next week goes, as I want to rule out 'placebo effect'. I think I'm old enough to bypass that, but I want to make sure. 
> 
> Does it 'kick in' this fast for everybody?


Please keep us posted. This is something that interests alot of us here.

----------


## slimy

I've got the stomach flu. Dammit. Losing weight like crazy. Ate crap yesterday. 

Low dosing SARMS at 25 mg a day til this goes away.

----------


## sean_holland

> I've got the stomach flu. Dammit. Losing weight like crazy. Ate crap yesterday. 
> 
> Low dosing SARMS at 25 mg a day til this goes away.


Stay strong brother, damn flu always creeps in when you need it the least. Hope you don't lose to much of your gains.

----------


## RotorHead

only moderate strength gains though? seems a little pricey to try out something not very well tested or researched. id like to give it a go though

----------


## slimy

I've been dosing 25 mgs a day til I get rid of this flu. Noticed something: the visual sides went away!!! So, in my non scientific research based on 'bro science', I have come to the short conclusion that SARMS vision sides are in fact dose dependant. So I think I just put more fuel on my fire for two weeks on/off dosing. 

By the way, I'm not a powerlifter. Heavy weights kill my joints. So I'm happy with moderate strength gains. Being 40, I'm not the same weight lifter I used to be. Just want to look good, be strong, and not have my joints hurt. SARMS is helping me out with that. 

Lost quite a bit of size due to the flu. But, damn, I'm ripped!!!

----------


## bigpapabuff

are the sarms s4 helping with joint pain, I have heard that is one of the positive effects?

----------


## endurojerz

I've been looking into SARMs S4 also. I think the price is high but from what you're posting I think I'm going to give it a shot.

----------


## Walnutz

> I've been looking into SARMs S4 also. I think the price is high but from what you're posting I think I'm going to give it a shot.


Keep us posted on your progress.

----------


## Necrosaro

That is really weird, I got stomach flu/gastro when I took sarms

----------


## slimy

I needed to ripped to shreds on Sunday, which I was. This week I have eaten like crap, not worked out, and acted like a bum. Still dosing the SARMS 25mg a day. Vision sides have not returned since dosing at 25mgs a day. Will stop the SARMS on monday for two weeks and see what that does for me. 

Looks like Triple Stack from his log lost strength in two weeks off. So I'll play with it. Two on/two off. One on/one off. 

Keep you posted.

----------


## slimy

> That is really weird, I got stomach flu/gastro when I took sarms


I think mine has nothing to do with SARMS . My immune system isn't very good. I get colds/flu a lot.

----------


## lifterjaydawg

thanks for the sarms info, I will definitely give this a try in my next pct.

----------


## slimy

Went ahead and stopped the SARMS on Friday. Finally got over my flu, just in time to make a run into the emergency room for a kidney stone! Man, I am the luckiest guy in the world!!

Hope to start back training next week. Will take two weeks off from SARMS then start back up. All my numbers will be skewed because of illness, then passing a kidney stone. Not in the mood much to work out. 

Wish me luck.

----------


## toothache

Bummer bro....good luck!

----------


## Pac Man

Interesting, I didn't respond as well to Sarms as you but I did get the awesome vision sides. Mine lasted about a week after I stopped.
Interesting to see how your gains hold up.
Don't forget to drink your cranberry juice.  :Smilie:

----------


## anabolic1979

maybe there is a connection between sarms and influenza or similar symptoms

----------


## Crulexis

Hope you feel better bro, keep us posted

----------


## slimy

Update. Sorry I haven't been on the boards. My life has completely changed overnight. My biggest dream in life has not only come true, but basically fallen in my lap. All of my focus will be now on bringing this into reality. So, I hate to say it, but lifting is officially on the back burner for me now. I still find some time to do some total body, half assed work outs, but I'm blazing through plenty of 18-20 hour days. Will continue this schedule as long as I physically can. 

Okay, as far as SARMS goes: I'm three weeks off of it, no pct. I feel fine. No soft willy syndrome. I'm tired as hell, but that's because I'm working so much. 

I have a ton of real gear with me, but it will probably be a long time before I cycle again. 

My opinion on SARMS: keep dosage low, keep bodyfat low, keep focus high and you will like what SARMS does for you. 

I still think the the two weeks off/ two weeks on would work. I just don't have the time to be a guinea pig anymore. 

Wish me luck fellas, this is the biggest undertaking of my life.

----------


## the big 1

> Update. Sorry I haven't been on the boards. My life has completely changed overnight. My biggest dream in life has not only come true, but basically fallen in my lap. All of my focus will be now on bringing this into reality. So, I hate to say it, but lifting is officially on the back burner for me now. I still find some time to do some total body, half assed work outs, but I'm blazing through plenty of 18-20 hour days. Will continue this schedule as long as I physically can. 
> 
> Okay, as far as SARMS goes: I'm three weeks off of it, no pct. I feel fine. No soft willy syndrome. I'm tired as hell, but that's because I'm working so much. 
> 
> I have a ton of real gear with me, but it will probably be a long time before I cycle again. 
> 
> My opinion on SARMS: keep dosage low, keep bodyfat low, keep focus high and you will like what SARMS does for you. 
> 
> I still think the the two weeks off/ two weeks on would work. I just don't have the time to be a guinea pig anymore. 
> ...


thanks for the info slimy, i will also be running sarms soon, i won ARR's competiton the other day so my s4 is almost free ! 
good luck with whatever it is your doing...

Just one question, seeing as your no begginer to AAS and sarms, what steroid would you say is most like sarms ? is it like test ? or more like a mild oral like var or winny....or are the effects in a world of there own ?

----------


## slimy

Congrats on your ARR victory. Hope the SARMS works as well for you as it did for me. 

As far as comparisons go, SARMS is much milder than say test. You will not get the mass from SARMS like you would a 'real' cycle. I think maybe the 'hardness' of SARMS is comparable to winstrol , but with out the dry joint feeling I get from winny. Winstrol kills my joints, SARMS seemed to make my joints feel better. EQ is a very mild steroid that I love, and most on this board hate. Vascularity is very similar to that. Maybe if EQ works well for you, SARMS would work well too? Just a guess.

I've never had anything hit me so fast before. Pumps start either the first or second day. You will definately 'feel' SARMS quickly. 

Keep dosage low and wear sunglasses. The vision thing is really not that bad. 

Good luck, yo.

----------


## the big 1

> Congrats on your ARR victory. Hope the SARMS works as well for you as it did for me. 
> 
> As far as comparisons go, SARMS is much milder than say test. You will not get the mass from SARMS like you would a 'real' cycle. I think maybe the 'hardness' of SARMS is comparable to winstrol , but with out the dry joint feeling I get from winny. Winstrol kills my joints, SARMS seemed to make my joints feel better. EQ is a very mild steroid that I love, and most on this board hate. Vascularity is very similar to that. Maybe if EQ works well for you, SARMS would work well too? Just a guess.
> 
> I've never had anything hit me so fast before. Pumps start either the first or second day. You will definately 'feel' SARMS quickly. 
> 
> Keep dosage low and wear sunglasses. The vision thing is really not that bad. 
> 
> Good luck, yo.


thanks, good info mate, im starting my sarms in a few weeks after my summer break has finished, ile keep everyone updated on the results i get...

----------


## moniker00

reading all these post on sarms and T3, etc... I have looked at the ARR site and cannot find it anywhere, so as some of you in this post have used this stuff....is this an injectable or what ? I know it says liquid but that could mean oral. Just wondering...am looking into trying the T3 for some fat loss. If any have tried the T3, would like some input as to it's effects, both physical effects and side effects like jitters, sleeplessness, etc.

----------


## cyounger100

> reading all these post on sarms and T3, etc... I have looked at the ARR site and cannot find it anywhere, so as some of you in this post have used this stuff....is this an injectable or what ? I know it says liquid but that could mean oral. Just wondering...am looking into trying the T3 for some fat loss. If any have tried the T3, would like some input as to it's effects, both physical effects and side effects like jitters, sleeplessness, etc.


the t3 clen combo works great and if you click on the bottle of the s4 you would see that it is an oral liquid just like the clen and it is not harmful on liver

----------


## Far from massive

I got an opinion on your hypothosis, as a person who suffered permanent eye damage from a drug ( not a sarm) that was only supposed to cause minor visual problems, my advice would be simple.....RUN!!!!

----------


## bbradford42

Good Info

----------


## Bull_Nuts

good info...thanks...good luck with your thing...whatever it is

----------


## jys23

what you taking about 50mg/day
edit, marcus300

----------


## marcus300

No links or sources please.

----------


## Walnutz

> reading all these post on sarms and T3, etc... I have looked at the ARR site and cannot find it anywhere, so as some of you in this post have used this stuff....is this an injectable or what ? I know it says liquid but that could mean oral. Just wondering...am looking into trying the T3 for some fat loss. If any have tried the T3, would like some input as to it's effects, both physical effects and side effects like jitters, sleeplessness, etc.


You can't find the sarms on the site? There's a section called 'sarms'. The t3 would be in the 'thermogenics' section. All of ar-r 's chems are oral except the peptides.

----------


## Vorcellian

> You can't find the sarms on the site? There's a section called 'sarms'. The t3 would be in the 'thermogenics' section. All of ar-r's chems are oral except the peptides.


I think they're out of stock

----------


## Kouga53

Yea, that was a cliffhanger for me!!

----------


## KyleJumpjets

After all the good info.... Im trying it! 50mg ed. Anybody suggest a quick pct of torem?

----------


## chi

interesting read and like how you did the comparison to regular gear!!!

----------


## Forthelooks

Thanks for posting this. I haven't really heard much great stuff about sarms , so happy it seemed to work for you.

----------

